# GBTA hiding from light ?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi wondering if anyone else has the same activity from their bubble tip anemones, my greens always hide away from the light and are often open and active in the evening when the main display lights go off, they stay open for a few hours during the day hanging out near the bottom but will close up and hid from the light until later when the main lights go off. My red bubble tips are the opposite they sit high on the reef opening up throughout the light cycle and close up at night weird I enjoy both but find the RBTA to be a bit more predictable. My lighting is two HO t5s on a shallow tank 20 long since the water isn't as deep the t5s have a higher output than they would on a normal 20 gallon tank. Was wondering if the GBTA would like LEDs more.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a RBTA under 2 T5's as well and he seems to always be near the top of my tank. My brother has a GBTA under his LED fixture and it seems to always hang itself upside down (hiding from the light I assume). Regardless of what he does the GBTA will always move upside down so. Also the anemone will stay in one spot for a week when my brother flips the rock around but will move again later.


----------

